# Cabin Fever Show?



## RVJimD (Jan 12, 2017)

anyone going to cabin fever this weekend?

I'll be there starting today to setup and also Friday and Saturday.  If you want to find me and talk machine tools of hobbies or show me some neat little tool that you found at the show I would love to talk shop.

I go to the show to run my little yellow NyLint dragline on the dirt pile.  I would be more than happy to show off the crawler undercarriage that I scratched on my grizzly mill.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 12, 2017)

One of our staff members will be there. His name is George Wilson. He will be wearing a Hobby Machinist Badge. Watch for him as I am sure he will be happy to meet you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 12, 2017)

where is that at?


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 12, 2017)

Never even heard of it. Where is it ? What is it ?    Whatever it is, I gaurantee it's 6 or more hours from NE PA ...Lol


----------



## bill stupak (Jan 12, 2017)

It's in Lebanon PA. Great show. Bill

cabinfeverexpo.com


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice, surprised I haven't heard of it. That's close to me


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 12, 2017)

Bill, we could get Nels send Subwayrocket a H-M badge to wear at the show, too?


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 12, 2017)

I've been going since 2009 and really enjoy it.  I usually spend the day - lots of awesome models (you can't miss the drag line on the mountain of dirt) to see and the auction, consignment sales and vendors always have some interesting things.  I plan to be there bright and early.

John


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 12, 2017)

I will be there on Saturday.  I am very fortunate that it is less than a 2 hour drive from my home. Here is a link:  http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm planning on going. I've been going about 8 years. The new venue is pretty nice. The pond they build is impressive.


----------



## rmack898 (Jan 13, 2017)

I haven't been there in the past few years but I will be there on Sunday.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 15, 2017)

Well , dangit . I was within 10 miles of the place Saturday .


----------



## george wilson (Jan 23, 2017)

It WAS in Lebanon,Pa. this year. There were several rooms with parts of the exhibit in each. Pretty confusing.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 23, 2017)

How near are the Hotels and Motels, George. I haven't been to one in a few years now.

 "Bill"


----------



## george wilson (Jan 24, 2017)

I didn't count motels,but got the most MISERABLE room I have ever seen at the "Traveler's Inn" in Lebanon. Not cheap,either. $100.00a night. The bathroom was about 3' wide and about 7' long. The SMALL"cadet(I'm told that is the name) faced ACROSS the narrow width. It had a wall about 12" from the front of the toilet. I could hardly get on it! Stupidest bathroom I've ever seen. Had to forfeit the second night's fee as those idiots expect to have THREE day's notice to cancel a room.

Very stingy with the towels,too,which were too small anyway.

The heater/air conditioner was quite loud,and unless you were exactly in front of the tv,you couldn't understand the words. It was built into a pretty snug fitting "entertainment center". The picture was WAYYYYY too dark,and we could not find any controls to deal with it.

The only think I might have bought,but did not have the means to transport them back to the van was brass cut offs they were selling for $3.00 a pound. By this time I was in too much pain to care.

My knee just gave out after the first day at Cabin Fever. I was going to go to the big flea market called Renninger's,but had to just drive home. Itv was snowing and ice was getting on the windshield,and I was glad we didn't stay a second night,should it get worse. However as we got down in Va.,it got up to 42 degrees. It had been in the 20's up in Pa.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 24, 2017)

Any other Machinist events coming up here in PA ? I heard about this one last minute ...too late


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 26, 2017)

Shows like Cabin Fever are few and far between.  There is a huge radio control flea market coming up at the Lebanon Fairgrounds (same place as Cabin Fever) on March 11.  If you are into RC at all it is something to see.


----------

